# Is anyone happy with the Starblazer?



## cbcft (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello. We are just about to take delivery of a new Starblazer. For the last two years we have had a Ford Duetto and love it to bits but we just have to have more space for our walking and cycling stuff and for our dog! Our choice of MH was limited as we need an automatic gearbox and they are just not easy to find. However we found in the Starblazer exactly what we were looking for, it meets all our main requirements. I've read with interest the posts about the build quality, the grounding and other problems so I'm wondering - is there anyone out there who is happy their Starblazer? I'd love to hear from you!

Kind regards

Chris


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I am very happy with mine but it *is* a pre-Swift *and* pre-'X250' model ( 2006 ) I have looked at new Starblazers and seen things I don't like but they are probably not major concerns. I am however, glad that I bought the one I did.

Anyway, if you are about to take delivery it's a bit late to ask perhaps  

Harvey


----------



## cbcft (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Harvey - thanks for your reply. It's nice to know you're happy with yours. Yes it's a bit late to ask but only just discovered the autocruise forum! I suspect we'd have gone for it anyway as it suits what we need exactly. Ho hum - Hopefully we won't be too disappointed! :? 

Chris


----------

